# met up with ex!!



## precious-gift

hi 

split up nearly 10 weeks ago, haven't seen him in about 7 weeks, all contact was through texts, which i stopped about 3 weeks ago. anyway i wanted to know if the house had been surveyed, as it is taking so long and he replied that the man that surveys is on holiday and that was it, but i got angry that he hadn't asked about baby or dog, he said that he did want to know how we all were but i probably wouldn't tell him. told him that he needs to grow up and speak to me face to face as texting is pathetic. he invited me round to house, i refused, but i asked him if he wanted to go to the beach with the dog, which he agreed.

anyway we had an amicable conversation about baby, how he wants to be involved and he will help me in any way he can, and that he is going to find it really hard being a part time dad!! (told him that was the decision that he made). 

he told me that his life was crap :happydance: he has been accused of crashing into someones car, which he say he didnt do, but is being charged by the police for failing to report an accident, a bus crashed into his lorry 2 weeks ago! he isn't coping with paying all the bills and doesn't have enough money to eat properly (has lost a lot of weight!) he asked his boss if he could have weekends off, which he claims is to see baby, but isn't it would fit in with his lifestyle with her, boss said no chance :happydance: and he can't sleep, only sleeps for couple hours a day, told him that it was guilt, he agreed!

we spoke about access, said that he didn't want to go to court and would agree with what ever i wanted, told him my only request was that the other woman never has anything to do with my child, and he agreed to that, he said that he would chose baby over her!!!! 

and he actually apologised to me!

anyway it all made my day, knowing that my life is a lot better than his :rofl:

xx

does anyone believe in psychics?


----------



## Aidedhoney

Hey, Glad to hear your doing well. You have to remember what goes around comes around and your ex will get his just deserts. xx

On the subject of Psychics, if i recall correctly your in Aberdeenshire, i am from there originally and have been to see Maureen Smith at Fyfie twice, my mum and several other people i know have been and she is spot on. My mum has been 3 times, shes also seen a few others and non have compared to Maureen.

When i went to see her she told he a lot of things that no one else would know, i got my 2nd time recored and my OH who thinks its all crap was even amazed at the things she said and knew.
I do know that she has a waiting list but its def worth the wait, if you fancy her number drop me a pm, she also does events local that are apparently excellent xx


----------



## precious-gift

hey thanks for reply, yeah from aberdeenshire, my mum has been to maureen twice, so i have got appointment on the 17th of this month, made it 3 months ago! have been told that she is very good.

went to see an elizabeth chubb last week from peterhead area, who also has good reviews, had mixed feelings about it, half of what she said was totally accurate (she knew my brothers name and describe him accurately), but when it came to my relationship she got it completely wrong, left feeling a bit confused, don't always take these things seriously, just amazed by how much she got right.

im not obsessed with psychics, just interested in these types of things :blush: 

xx


----------



## edinsam

aw hun glad you came out of it feeling that you were in a better place. However I do know how you feel about him in general - he was 10 weeks ago the love of your life. I am trying to think how I would feel having that meet up with my ex and how I would feel knowing that he was suffering. As much as we hate what they have done to us did you not feel a tad sad for him? I absolutely know he does not deserve that (neither of our exes do) but what are you feeling now hun? Did you talk about any form of reconciliation or is he still adamant he wants to be with this other woman?

I guess these are not the types of questions I would normally ask someone who has just gone through what you and I have in the last 10 weeks - god in reality no one should ever have to go through what we have. But what are you thinking now? Sometimes things can work out. 

Re Psychics well my best friends mum is one and a healer. I refuse to go for a reading with her as I am a bit cynical in that but I have been having regular healing with her every week now for the last 10 weeks - has helped me tremendously. Because she knows how I feel about the whole psychic thing then she doesnt push it but bit by bit she is telling me stuff during my healing whether I want to hear it or not. She has seen a few of my friends who have ended up in tears after seeing her and I do believe these people are real and do exist - one thing I would say hun is try and not live your life by what they tell you. She always tells me life is mapped out for us but many people choose to go in a different direction and thats fine. What they can see in the future is what was originally mapped out for us. The last conversation I had with her was basically her telling me that my next 3 months were going to be absolutely hell and that David will make my life misery and then basicallyl when the baby is born that everything in my life will change. I keep on asking her what that means and she tells me I know what that means!! I have gone through weeks of thinking about that and now its torturing me and I wish she hadn't said that so what I am saying is just take what they say as knowledge and in the end your decisions are what feels right for you.

I personally know deep down in my heart that David will return, I think I have always known that and basically she told me she is telling me this info to prepare me in the next 3 months for whats to come at the end of it. She did however tell me that I don't take him back and thats a major revelation for me! I had one of the most endearing moments with him last Thursday before he went on holiday. The sadness between us filled every space of the room, but I need to block that out.

Please remember how far you have come - I remember speaking with you in the early days and you were like me a complete and utter wreck - you are an inspiration to us all on here in the same situation. Good on you for being upbeat and keeping strong, its a testiment of where we have came from in the last 10 weeks. 

Secretly as well if you are like me its an ego boost to see them so crap!! (wrong I know but very satisfying!)

Keep in touch hun 

Sam
xx


----------



## june09

Glad you came out feeling good about things, and knowing your in a better place than he is!


----------



## precious-gift

hey sam

i know what you mean i still love him and will admit that i still want want him back, and knowing that life isn't good for him, maybe makes me hope that he will come to his senses, although im not going to be unrealistic about it. i told myself before i went to meet him that i wouldn't mention other woman or get into an arguement, which i managed to do. so we didn't talk about reconciliation, he is still with her and taking her to a family wedding on saturday!

psychic told me that he will come back and we will try again, but possibly could be better off without him, and he is confused about what he wants from life. he did seem genuinely upset about baby, and not being there full time and said that he would rather bond with baby than be with other woman.

but i can't make him change his mind, although i still think about him constantly, i am trying to get on with my life without him.

xx


----------



## edinsam

aw hun its just sooo not what we need right now is it!

So what for you now? just continue you as and then see what happens? Are you waiting for him to ask you to make a go of it?

I really really really wish it to work out for you - god I need some hope in life that things work out with people - you so deserve it. Good on you for moving forward - I know how hard that is.

My psychic woman has told me that basically David in his head has agreed to give it a year with his ex and then he cant take any more. She says he is already miserable but is too stubborn to admit it and that eventually when the baby is born everything changes and he leaves her again. I asked her "well where will he go" and she just looked at me and I was like eh not back to me surely - she never answered!

When I left her house the other night I asked her about any new feelings that she had and she said again Sam he's not going to stay there - he doesn't love her, he just can't cope with the baby and hates the situation. My friend was firing all questions at her and then asked her finally "will he try and get back with Sam" she didnt answer. When I left the house that night I asked her "will he?" she said "hun I don't know all I know is that its not over, there's something not over between you, not sure what it is but its not over" I asked her what she meant and that would I have a relationship with him again and she was like I don't know, need to spend more time in the spirit world to find out but all I know is that its not over"

This has haunted me for weeks now! :(

Be strong - keep up the good work - I am sure the fact that you are so super strong is coming over to him and that is probably killing him even more

Keep us posted

S
x


----------



## precious-gift

i know exactly what you mean, psychic said he would come back, but i got upset and said no i really didn't think he would, she said that it may just be for contact and access to baby, i shouldn't have said anything, got too emotional.

i let you know how i get on with the next one on the 17th meant to be very good.

i am just going to wait and see what happens just now, i know in my heart that everything will change when baby is here, but i can't do anything about situation up until then, he now knows my mobile number so we will see if he ever contacts me.

xx


----------



## edinsam

hun never give up hope, never

keep me posted

S
x


----------



## Aidedhoney

Good luck on the 17th, i am thinking on going back to see her after my baby is born. Let us know how you get on


----------



## precious-gift

had my reading with maureen smith yesterday, she was scarily accurate with names!
she spoke about my family first, all very accurate!
then she talked about father of baby, saying that we were together a long time, everything for him was up in the air, but he is extremely immature, he suddenly decided to leave me because he cannot face up to his responsibilities. he has had no encouragement from his family to stay with me. he hasn't left me for other woman, he has left because he can't cope and he is with her for all the wrong reasons. my grandmother says i shouldn't bother with as he has made a fool of me and let me down so badly, but i still have feelings for him and still love him, and that nobody can help me decide what to do about situation. his other woman is the total opposite to me and that is why he is attracted to her, but she wouldn't put them in the same room together as they are not a suitable match, but that she has a hold over him.
he still has feelings for me, she doesn't think that ex husband will be part of my future, as i will be of the view that he has made his bed so can lie in it and i will be the one who decide on our relationship! he is going to kick himself and have lots of regrets!
she also said it wouldn't be long until i had my own house
she got my families names spot on and knew all about my 3 grandparents in spirit.
what do you think?
xx


----------



## edinsam

aw hun spooky but I was about to pm you today as saddo that I am I had the date in my diary for your reading!! Its great that she has been so accurate with the names - that always gives reassurance.

Mores to the point how do you feel? Reading between all your previous posts I got the indication that you would want to make a go of it. Has what Maureen said changed your mind?

I am seeing mines tonight again but through the week she actually text me to say that ex had shut me out now and that in the spirit world she couldnt pick up anything of what his feelings and thoughts were so guess I am defo going it on my own!

Good news about a house for you though at least!!!


----------



## Aidedhoney

I have had 2 readings with Maureen and i thought they were both very accurate, she knew things that no one else knows about me, i got my 2nd reading recorded and when other have listened to it even he was a bit taken aback.
My mum has seen her a few times and thinks shes amazing, think its a case of each to their own some people believe and others dont. xxx


----------



## precious-gift

she is very good, most accurate reading i have had and would definately go back to see her again.

Sam, yeah i really did want him to come back and for us to work things out, but at the back of my mind i feel that i could never truly forgive and certainly wouldn't forget, in a way i feel that i needed someone to tell me to move on. I can't change the situation, although i can't base my life on what a psychic has said i actually felt relieved, and it will possibly will help me through a bit better.

have you had a full reading with her? how do you feel about what she has told you this week? 

i still truly believe the full extent of his actions will hit him when baby is here, do you feel that with your ex to? we have went back to no contact, i find that easier. anytime i try to have a conversation with him it is like speaking to a child, so can understand her point about him being immature.

do you feel things are getting easier for you? i still can't go through a day without thinking about him constantly, think i am more emotionally stable :thumbup: want to concentrate on my baby, and hopefully as she says get a place of my own, and be settled.

we are getting there, time is a healer, just need a lot of it!!

take care xxx


----------



## edinsam

Aww precious you are sounding so much stronger than previously which in itself is great. 

I think you are doing the right thing by just getting on with your life and whatever happens happens. Good on you. Least you have the bubs and new house to look forward to. 

My friends mum tells me that he has now completely shut me out. Apparently this happened whilst he was on holidaywith his ex. So I guess that says it all. We have no contact either but I do see him every single day at work. Not sure if u saw my other post but my house fell through and I am now staying where I am till baby born. He is so not happy as means he has to keep paying for me. We have had big fights this week. :(

so at least I know he has shut me out I can do the same. She did tell me that no matter what he tells me he is not happy where he is. 

Onwards and upwards for us huh!! How long do u have left to go now?


----------



## precious-gift

your also sounding a lot stronger, and we don't know what the furure holds no matter what a psychic tells us, we both have something to look forward to, and i think they are crazy for not wanting to share it

if he is not happy i doubt he will stay with her long term, also don't think my ex is happy, but he is convincing himself that he is right.

i am 28 + 5 weeks, been trying to get a ticker but i can't get it to work!
the last 12 weeks for have gone really fast, don't know if you think the same, hoping the next 11 will be too and ill have my baby. know that it will truly be the best day of my life :happydance:

thats not so good about house falling through, would it have helped you to move on? what does he expect you to do, you can't help if it fell through? thats something that i haven't missed is living in the house, it goes up for sale next week, hope it sells before baby is here could do with the money.

xx


----------

